
The Case for Bad Coffee - dangerlibrary
http://www.seriouseats.com/2015/10/the-case-for-bad-coffee.html
======
Nav_Panel
Touching piece, but there's no inherent reason why you can't have social
bonding experiences over good coffee as opposed to shitty coffee. I've had my
fair share of long/deep chats at "hipster third-wave coffee shops." The author
is feeling a nice pang of nostalgia, and that's totally OK, but it doesn't
constitute a "case" for bad coffee.

Sometimes, convenience (how late is the store open?) and ambiance (is it a
nice place to sit and chat/read?) (and price) matter more than the quality of
the coffee. But if you can have convenience and ambiance, why not also have a
high quality drink?

